
Guide to Landing Page Optimization - ra00l
http://moz.com/blog/most-entertaining-guide-to-landing-page-optimization
======
gk1
An okay summary of landing page basics.

The part about 1,440 more new trial signups equaling over a million dollars
per year is plain silly. Not all trials will convert into paying customers--
especially when plans start at $49/month.

The main lesson you should take away from this is to A/B test your hypotheses.
(By the way, that means _starting with a hypothesis_.)

Also, keep your expectations in check. Reading stories about a single test
resulting in +$1,000,000 will delude you into thinking that every test will
result in huge improvements. In reality, most tests _don 't_ have a conclusive
winner. Optimization is a _process_... It is not a one-day or get-rich-quick
affair.

Edit: Apparently it's not OK to mention I'm a marketer...? I removed that bit.
If you're downvoting for some other reason it would help me if you explained.

~~~
OliGardner
To clarify. The lifetime value of a customer shown in the post is based on an
average after churn and cancellations are taken into account. So it is based
on actual paying customers who have stayed beyond 2 paid cycles after the
30-day trial.

Do I think this will be an everlasting impact? That's hard to say, results
fluctuate over time for a variety of reasons.

My hypothesis, after listening to 1,700 instances of visitor feedback, was
that by demonstrating the context of use, we would be able to provide an
experience that told an accurate story.

It did, and it worked exceptionally well.

Am I in any way implying that million dollar tests are a dime a dozen? Of
course not. I'm trying to illustrate that business value is another way to
look at conversion lift.

Most tests are just a flat line zero impact. Some lose, and some win. But yes,
the vast majority do nothing. I wrote about this because it was an exception.

Perhaps there wasn't enough clarity in the write up of the test. Hopefully
this extra info helps that.

Thanks for discussing! Cheers Oli

------
monotypical
I can't comment much on the subject for my lack on knowledge, but that was a
very well written, entertaining article that I enjoyed reading.

~~~
rdudek
Agreed! This was a good read using simple terms and examples. Most of these
examples I've picked up from bunch of different sources. Love that this is all
bunched up into one page.

Only downside of that site is some optimizely.com scrip that never finishes
loading.

------
bhartzer
I totally agree, never send people to your site's home page. Unless your
site's home page is a landing page.

------
malcolm
Anyone else notice that Mozilla's advice mentions nothing about mobile and
looks terrible on mobile browsers.

Have they not heard of this new "mobile" thing?

~~~
ldubinets
Moz (formerly SEOMoz) has no affiliation with Mozilla.

~~~
Aldo_MX
At one point I thought "why am I here"? I clicked misguided by the domain
name, expecting optimization advice from Mozilla...

------
mrfusion
Are there any simple ways to build a simple landing page for a product idea
I'd like to test?

~~~
patrickfl
unbounce.com has a pretty nifty system going, especially if you want to try a
bunch of different systems quick. beyond that you can just grab a template
from some place like themeforest and try out a few different WP landing page
themes.

~~~
tysonquick
Instapage offers basically the same feature set for a lower monthly
subscription and offers a way easier to use builder. Have you tried it?

~~~
programminggeek
I feel like the "same thing but cheaper" biz model is a terrible way to
compete. Unless you have a dramatically lower cost structure, it basically
means that you're kneecapping yourself in terms of revenue and profits.

From a potential customer standpoint, price is important, but your site makes
price hard to find and it looks like you took the Unbounce prices and lowered
each by $20/mo. Also, the single get started now button across all three plans
is confusing, it looks like a mistake.

Your service looks cool, but I hope you can develop a stronger pitch than
"Unbounce but cheaper, and maybe a bit easier." That feels like a commodity to
me. I'm not sure what the stronger value proposition is, but I'm sure you'll
find it. Your product looks great.

~~~
tysonquick
I forgot to mention that we do have features that unbounce does not provide.

Example: We provide a wordpress plugin to easily publish pages to a website
built on Wordpress.

~~~
Lilme
look forward to trying it out.

------
sayemm
This is a great list of tips, thanks for posting.

------
ra00l
For the last few years, I've read a lot on conversion optimization articles.

Reading this, summarizes 90% of the tips and tricks that I learned. Glad you
HNers enjoy it!

------
Eduard
1\. User clicks CTA

2\. ???

3\. Profit

